# AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja (II)



## calopez (6 Feb 2022)

Continuación de este excelente hilo 






AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.


Spin Off de este hilo: Mad Max: Reflexiones sobre CALZADO ÓPTIMO para SURVIVALISTA URBANO. Calzado de diario para Prepper habitante "Jungla de Asfalto" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía Concepto básico. Uno ha de ir por la calle como si fuera un GUARDAESPALDAS. Un guardaespaldas...de...




www.burbuja.info





(que cierro debido a que consume muchos recursos)


----------



## [IΞI] (6 Feb 2022)

Me quedo esta pole, que se alquila para publi.

Para bellum amigos.

Y supongo que lo propio sería himbocar a @AYN RANDiano2 y tener fe en que esta vez se entere


----------



## Antisocialista (6 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio, viva el mgtow


----------



## jaimitoabogado (6 Feb 2022)

Estoy aquí, en primera página , saludos calopez


----------



## hemorroide (6 Feb 2022)

Me acomodo aquí mismo y pido que me traigan palomitas.


----------



## Winston Wolf (6 Feb 2022)

De los hilos de *AYN RANDiano2* estaba suscripto a uno de "objetos gnosis" o algo así, y lo han borrado, supongo que por error. 

¿Tienes en nómina al subnormal ese del PP que no sabe ni que botón tiene que apretar?

Aquí pongo alguna pista -->








Sociedad: - OBOSC IV: OBJETO-GNOSIS. La apreciación de los objetos como vía al Poder Personal Individual y al disfrute de la vida


RESUMEN DEL HILO: El solaz que hayo en los objetos interesantes me compensa la desilusión general que me causan las personas. Sólo las personas muy hábiles crean objetos extraordinarios. Usarlos es como relacionarse con esas personas súper valiosas. Rodearse de buenos objetos es como rodearse...




web.archive.org










Noticia: - Borrado mi hilo OBOSC IV, Objeto-Gnosis


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/obosc-iv-objeto-gnosis-la-apreciacion-de-los-objetos-como-via-al-poder-personal-individual-y-al-disfrute-de-la-vida.1424307/# En Wayback machine, por si quieren ver lo borrado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## randomizer (6 Feb 2022)

Pillo simio.


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

El amado líder parece el representante de nuestro tito Ayn


----------



## autsaider (7 Feb 2022)

El hilo tenía que haberlo abierto el aynrandiano, no el calopez.



@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## SPQR (11 Feb 2022)

El tito Ayn le ha pagado buena parte del Lambo al amado lidl generando contenido que atrae minolles de visitas y este se lo paga censurandole hilos. En fin, burbuja 2021, ahora con mas resiliencia y eso.



fachacine dijo:


> El amado líder parece el representante de nuestro tito Ayn


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (12 Feb 2022)

Buenas

A ver, subo un hilo para preguntar a @AYN RANDiano2 y a quienes sepan sobre este tipo de productos

*linterna autodefensa bate – Koop linterna autodefensa bate met gratis verzending op AliExpress version*

Linternas de Aluminio con forma y solidez de bate de baseball. Sirven para deslumbrar al atacante, pero tambien para jugar al baseball . Entiendo que si no son extensibles pues en principio no debería dar ningún tipo de problema en aduanas o correos ¿correcto?

las porras o defensas extensibles estan prohibidas
¿Puedo comprar una defensa extensible en España de forma legal? – Material Policial y táctico )

Otra cosa es que te registre algún día el maletero un poli al que le caigas mal, entonces quizas haya multa aunque sea una linterna.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2022)

Lo perdí de "mis temas", como el de Tesla.

Ya no tengo automatismo para seguirlo.

Gracias, amado Lidl  

¿Qué tal va el BORRADO del PRIMER libro de Burbuja, el "Motos asesinas", que fue borrado?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> A ver, subo un hilo para preguntar a @AYN RANDiano2 y a quienes sepan sobre este tipo de productos
> 
> ...



Muy poca luz y posibles problemas legales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2022)

Winston Wolf dijo:


> De los hilos de *@AYN RANDiano2* estaba suscripto a uno de "objetos gnosis" o algo así, y lo han borrado



Otro hilo borrado me ha quitados bastantes ganas de hacer nuevos hilos.

Más la limitación de imágenes y posts.

Si es una estrategia para que tenga más "vida" en el mundo real, está teniendo éxito


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (12 Feb 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otro hilo borrado me ha quitados bastantes ganas de hacer nuevos hilos.
> 
> Más la limitación de imágenes y posts.
> 
> Si es una estrategia para que tenga más "vida" en el mundo real, está teniendo éxito



deberias mantener un BLOG con tus hilos, en paralelo a burbuja

quizas se perderian algunos comentarios, pero como los mas interesantes los sueles incorporar a la primera página para comentarlos la esencia del mensaje se mantendria


----------



## SPQR (13 Feb 2022)

Sospecho que Calopez censura los hilos porque le espantan la publicidad. Publicidad que no vemos, porque no vamos a quitar el Adblock mientras siga con su censura newtralizadora. Eso, o es que es así de espabilao él.

Ayn, bájate el programita del conforero Clorhídrico para hacer backups de jilos. Funciona muy muy bien.









Crear backup en PDF de los hilos del foro


Buenas amigos preparacionistas. No sabía bien dónde colocar esto, pero creo que dada la naturaleza del programa, éste me parece el foro más apropiado. Versión script: 0.63 Versión GUI: 0.37 https://mega.nz/#F!YMdi2DAQ!3ZWJRcRmemZbBJ4YafKy0w El usuario y el pass son OPCIONALES para descargar...




www.burbuja.info







AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otro hilo borrado me ha quitados bastantes ganas de hacer nuevos hilos.
> 
> Más la limitación de imágenes y posts.
> 
> Si es una estrategia para que tenga más "vida" en el mundo real, está teniendo éxito


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Feb 2022)

Calvopez es un aprovechado, y Ayan su discípulo.


----------



## dedalus (8 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo perdí de "mis temas", como el de Tesla.
> 
> Ya no tengo automatismo para seguirlo.
> 
> ...



¿Te atreves con patinetes asesinos o es demasiado friki?


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo perdí de "mis temas", como el de Tesla.
> 
> Ya no tengo automatismo para seguirlo.
> 
> ...



¿Qué tal esto?








PISTOLA GAS PIMIENTA WALTHER PDP-PGS


PISTOLA GAS PIMIENTA WALTHER PGS NEGRO (PERSONAL GUARD SECURITY) Cartucho de 5-6 disparos chorros de 1 segundo.




www.euroseguridad2010.eu


----------



## Cormac (20 Mar 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilegal.


----------



## CRYPTOASESORIA.NET (30 Mar 2022)

Hablando de autodefensa, desde mi humilde opinion una de las mejores armas es un spray de pimienta.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (3 May 2022)

España es un puto infierno de regularizaciones, salvo para ciertos grupos étnicos. Nos tienen cogidos por los huevos esta castuza que manda. Es España hay mala educación, no amor a la libertad, que son cosas muy diferentes. Como te salgas del redil, entre políticos, fuerzas del orden (del orden establecido), sistema judicial, periodistas y vecinos te hacen la vida imposible.


----------



## Knightfall (18 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El hilo tenía que haberlo abierto el aynrandiano, no el calopez.
> 
> 
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2



La ha matado


----------



## SPQR (20 Jun 2022)

Le ha censurado otros hilos, como el de las motos.


----------



## Poo (15 Jul 2022)

yo ya me he comprado una navaja suiza de esas...a mi no me pillan desprevenio


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2022)

Chortinas y Charos tácticas, priceless:









Con pantalón largo y silbato en Aste Nagusia


Los casos de pinchazos que se han sucedido durante todo el verano han acrecentado el miedo entre las mujeres, sobre todo las más jóvenes, que salen por la noche en Aste Nagusia




www.deia.eus

















Cualquier cosa antes que decirles que se compren un spray de defensa de armería.


----------



## Guillotin (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Decimus (19 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Chortinas y Charos tácticas, priceless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El fogonazo de luz y la alarma tú mismo lo recomendaste,

Ahora que odies a las mujeres y des opiniones sesgadas es cosa bien distinta.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (3 Oct 2022)

Sería bueno recopilar los post de Ayn y hacer algunos pdf con ellos como hice yo en su dia con los de la difunta misandria.info, aunque no estoy de acuerdo con el tema de las motos lo demas es oro puro.


----------



## Poo (7 Oct 2022)

la suicidacion es la manera mas rapida para dejar de sufrir

de nada


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2022)

Amado Lidl:

Con el debido respeto.

Estos hilos deben reincorporar en cabecera el contenido del hilo cerrado.


----------



## autsaider (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Amado Lidl:
> 
> Con el debido respeto.
> 
> Estos hilos deben reincorporar en cabecera el contenido del hilo cerrado.



Abre tú otro hilo y deja que este se hunda en el abismo.


----------

